# Pacers Board July Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RP McMurphy, myself, and PacersguyUSA are ineligible for winning it in the past three months. StephenJackson can now be voted for.

I've decided to add a feature to the POM. Every poll, every month will have an update of the users who have the most posts on the Pacers forum. You must have at least 100 to qualify. I know I haven't remembered 2 or 3 people, so if you think someone should be on there that isn't, please let me know:

1. Pacers Fan- 4,826
2. Tactics- 2,531
3. PacersguyUSA- 2,493
4. Larry Legend- 1,385
5. Xavier8- 1,338
6. Turkish Delight- 1,218
7. MillerTime- 1,182
8. R-Star- 1,116
9. StephenJackson- 962
10. TLR- 918
11. naptownpimp- 419
12. RP McMurphy- 371
13. Jermaniac Fan- 308
14. Midnight_Marauder- 304
15. CJ- 292
16. rock747- 267
17. DJMD- 253
18. clownskull- 228
19. theo!- 196
20. pacersrule03- 193
21. jreywind- 184
22. HippieHair33- 154
23. jvanbusk- 149
24. HKF- 129
25. big pacer 20- 123


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

To me it came down to pacerfan23 and DannyGranger33. Both are quality posters and definately deserve this award. Pacerfan23 won the coinflip.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacerfan23 gets my vote.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

After careful consideration 
I have to go with Larry Legend .


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I have to go with my man Larry Legend


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hkf


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome, someone voted for me. Not sure why, but i'll take it.


pacerfan23 gets my vote. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I vote for myself  

In all seriousness.. any of these guys deserve it..


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Who voted for me? I figured that since I had the bad threads at the begging no one would vote for me.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well from what I have seen, the guy I have seen most active here i RonArtest_9131 so thats who I voted for.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Well from what I have seen, the guy I have seen most active here i RonArtest_9131 so thats who I voted for.


It's the 2 usernames... :raised_ey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Who voted for me? I figured that since I had the bad threads at the begging no one would vote for me.


I make all my polls public. You can see who voted for who by clicking on the numbers. Sheefo13 and Telfair33 voted for you.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

All right thanks. I thnk ive only used Ron Artest though 1 or 2 since ive got my new SN.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> All right thanks. I thnk ive only used Ron Artest though 1 or 2 since ive got my new SN.


That's not the problem. It's the fact that you have two usernames. There was nothing wrong with your other one...


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok. I was just saying I use Gilbert more often.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

There would be no point of going to my other one now since I have more points and almost have more posts.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Seperate Gilbert Arenas and Ron Artest since their two different people now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

That's just cool I am listed under "other" lol I like it

LL gets my vote


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

This one definately goes to pacerfan23. The most intelligent poster on the board this month. He deserves it.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

hmm...I don't know why someone has four votes, if that's what it takes to win Poster of the Month then I might as well start typing like this....I LOVE ARTEST HE IS DA BST DEFANDeR IN DA LEAGUA1111!!! LOL JOIN MAH FAN CLUB111! OMG I LOVE TEH PAECRS1111111 WTF LOL


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

pacersrule03 said:


> hmm...I don't know why someone has four votes, if that's what it takes to win Poster of the Month then I might as well start typing like this....I LOVE ARTEST HE IS DA BST DEFANDeR IN DA LEAGUA1111!!! LOL JOIN MAH FAN CLUB111! OMG I LOVE TEH PAECRS1111111 WTF LOL



Well seeing as he has multiple usernames, he's able to vote for himself a few times. And the other people who voted for him don't post in here. So don't think much of it. pacerfan23 should and will win this.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

What the fudge. If you are speaking of Gil then how bout you go actually read some of the posts where he hasnt been ticked off. They are actually pretty good. That was a bad post by the way from your part and my part.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Im officialy taking my self out of the race. I dont think it is fare that I should win when I have only been here for a month. Im a officialy declaring my retirement from the Pacers board for a while. It has been a good experience. Im going to Indystar to practice my post quality. See you in a couple of months.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Im officialy taking my self out of the race. I dont think it is fare that I should win when I have only been here for a month


Well, it is poster of the *month*. Nevertheless, have fun at indystar.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nevertheless, have fun at indystar.


:laugh:

You could have gone to Eze.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

One thing I have noticed about the Pacers Board since I have been browsing here the last couple days.... You guys have some very good young quality posters here. I am impressed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> One thing I have noticed about the Pacers Board since I have been browsing here the last couple days.... You guys have some very good young quality posters here. I am impressed.


 I agree. They are dedicated and loyal to the board. They've got potential to be all-star posters. Huge upside!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We have several long posters with tremendous upside. Jay Bilas is spanking it right now. Anyway, get Gil out of here, this guy needs to go back to the Wiz board. Only true Pacers fans should feel free to roam this board.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> We have several long posters with tremendous upside. Jay Bilas is spanking it right now. Anyway, get Gil out of here, this guy needs to go back to the Wiz board. Only true Pacers fans should feel free to roam this board.


He's not even a Wizards fan. He just chose a random username so we wouldn't think he was Ron_Artest. Obviously, it didn't work.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

pacersrule03 said:


> This one definately goes to pacerfan23. The most intelligent poster on the board this month. He deserves it.


I hope you mean the most intelligent poster on the poll. 



> One thing I have noticed about the Pacers Board since I have been browsing here the last couple days.... You guys have some very good young quality posters here. I am impressed.


Thank you.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> He's not even a Wizards fan. He just chose a random username so we wouldn't think he was Ron_Artest. Obviously, it didn't work.


Then why is Kwame his other avatar?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Then why is Kwame his other avatar?


Because he gave his username to someone else, and they changed his avatar.

I've talked to him on AIM, he said that he wasn't much of a Wizards fan.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Congratulations pacerfan23!


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Congratulations pacerfan23!


Thanks alot, glad to be a part of the board here, Alot of great posters, hopefully put my two cents in and keep this one of the more lively team boards here hopefully.

Certainly looking forward to next few months , Certainly will be an interesting rest of the offseason upcoming.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i thought R-Star would win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Drk Element said:


> i thought R-Star would win.


R-Star rarely posts here anymore.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> Thanks alot, glad to be a part of the board here, Alot of great posters, hopefully put my two cents in and keep this one of the more lively team boards here hopefully.
> 
> Certainly looking forward to next few months , Certainly will be an interesting rest of the offseason upcoming.



Hey, congrats man. And in case I haven't already told you, I really appreciate your presence here. Since you've joined, this place has really been picking up. Keep the good stuff coming man.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats!

I'll be making a POM award for you sometime later tonight.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

And here you go, sorry it took so long.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> And here you go, sorry it took so long.


Thanks alot it's appreciated


----------

